# Electronics question-what would you want?



## popsmodelrailroads (Aug 2, 2007)

I am trying to design a new detection unitwith possibly a flash unit as well, and would like to get some input on what people would like to see on this board. I do have a degree in elecronic engineering, so I am a professional. Maybe instead of buying two of three different boards to have them all in one, passing savings down to the consumer. I would ideally like to have them in stores and catalogs, but need to have them designed and build soon. (for upsoming train shows) Any input in what other modelers would like to see in elecronic boards. We want something made by modelers for modelers. Thanks!


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Boards*

Have a guy in Melbourne/Palm Bay Florida who is making and hope top sell electronic control boards. He does have very complicated lights and controls on his layout. His name is Ken Farnam. Can get his address and phone # if you desire


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

An affordable reversing unit kit would be nice. A way to run a sub-woofer under your layout off of each sound equipped loco would make you a good living.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Electronic?*

With CD players cheap now, I have a brainstorm. Record my train sounds on 2 seperate CD's, and play them in opposote corners of the room. Each Cd wopuld have different sounds, would sould like a busy freight yard.


----------

